# Medicine Cabinet



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I know Hikari Prazipro is very popular to treat internal parasites, worms etc.

What do fellow hobbyist use to treat external parasites?

Just trying to put together a medicine stock incase something happens (knock on wood).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

This is a rather old thread, but since no one answered copper and formalin can be used depending on the external parasite and what you have in the tank. Cupramine or Coppersafe could be used for copper and Quick Cure for formalin. A gentler alternative to Quick Cure is Paraguard which is a "blend of aldehydes, malachite green, and fish protective polymers." The malachite green also helps treat external parasites.

I fortunately have had no need for these, so I can't tell you which to get (or which is best). But I have Paraguard in my "first aid kit" and if I need a copper based treatment, I'd probably get Coppersafe since it's cheaper.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks geoffrey. hopefully i can get a few more responses.


----------

